# C5 wheels on GTO



## jryt (Sep 10, 2005)

couple of questions:

1) I hear a lot about rolling the fenders, how or where can I do that?

2) I would like to have C5-coupe wheel/tire on a future GTO,
Front 245/45-17 and Rear 275/40-18. Is this possible? I am concern about different
rim width and size. Is it going to create an inbalance in the ride quality? 

3) if all the above is done, where and how do I reprogram the speedo?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

i would also love to know how to fit some c5 stock or some z06's on


----------



## 05_BLK_M6 (Sep 13, 2005)

Won't fit. We have a strange bolt pattern. 5 X 120MM


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Same as some BMW's


----------



## dtor (Sep 17, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> Same as some BMW's



I've seen some wheels on BMWs that would be gorgeous on a GTO.


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't think C5 wheels would look very good on a GTO. Anyone have a picture, or a photoshop even?


----------

